# Limping



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

At that age it could just be a pulled muscle...old age, just like a human.  I'd keep an eye on it for a day or so and if it doesn't get any better, make an appt with the vet.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks Jeremy.. I am just a worrywart.  Hes such a sweetie and just lays around a loves to eat so not sure what he could have done but we will see..and I have a bad back and a bad knee .. getting old is not much fun...lol..


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

robinsegg26 said:


> thanks Jeremy.. I am just a worrywart.  Hes such a sweetie and just lays around a loves to eat so not sure what he could have done but we will see..and I have a bad back and a bad knee .. getting old is not much fun...lol..


I totally understand...the worrywart part.  We had to put our last dog down at 1 year old due to heart problems...now we're just plain paranoid about that with Carson.  I catch my self listening to his heart alot to make sure it's beating regularly. :doh:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would give him ,a couple of days before calling the vet.he might have pulled a muscle or hurt himself.It usually passes.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm a worrier too! But, as long as he doesn't seem like he's in any severe pain, I'd give him a couple of days to see if he's made any improvement before rushing him off to the vet while trying to keep him more calm & quiet than your average day, if possible.

I tend to think he's probably at the age where he's going to have a few more aches & twinges than he did in earlier years.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks guys... I just dont want my pup to get old :no: he was the first dog i got when i moved out of my parents house and I just worry about him a lot as he gets older. want him around for a long time. Had his blood panel pulled a few months ago and everything looked great... and all of his lumps turned out to be lypomas (sp?) or non-malignant Tumors. and vet said he looked great on Saturday.... so worrywart mom is worried...lol... will watch him for a few days..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I totally understand...the worrywart part.  We had to put our last dog down at 1 year old due to heart problems...now we're just plain paranoid about that with Carson.  I catch my self listening to his heart alot to make sure it's beating regularly. :doh:


I understand the worrywart stuff too. When we got Samson, every little limp meant HD to me.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Any news on how Coal is doing Lil?? Just wondering if his limping is better or what the vet had to say. Hope the news is good.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He might have walked on something,Give him a couple of days to get better.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree with Jeremy on this one...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lil, I hope Coal is doing better..... I know the worry wart thing..... Maggie hurt her back leg lastnight and has been limping .....


----------

